# Front Strut Tower Brace



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Just wanted to know what everyone believes is the best strut brace for a 1995 200SX coupe. Thinking about grabbing a cheapo Matrix one from SummitRacing.com, since summit hooked up my Cavalier for me. The thing is like $35 plus $15 shipped, and I score a small discount on it. Any experience with Matrix strut braces?

Henry


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ebay strut braces are good enough. I have the front one but the only thing i have a problem with is that the lengths are adjustable. But i guess you can get those welded together.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I would say the motivational engineering one but i looked and they dont have em any more.
http://www.motivational.net/

stillen would be good
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december03/200sx/


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

91sentra said:


> ebay strut braces are good enough.


Some of them are good enough. Some of them are a joke. There are a number of sellers on eBay pitching braces that will bend if you sit/stand on them. Anything that malleable will do nothing for increasing the front end rigidity of your car.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I have the matrix brace. I am impressed with it, but like said before you can get them on ebay. You are taking a risk when you pay more for shipping than you do for the product. I would reccomend getting the matrix brace.


----------



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Picked up a used Matrix brace off of a 1996 200SX from the junkyard today for $10. Gonna bolt it in place tommorow. Any thoughts on a cross brace mount for the entire engine bay?

Henry


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Maybe a lil over kill. Now that you have the top braced, try the bottom. The sell the lower braces here. So click here!!!!!.........


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i plan on getting both of those once i have my eibachs and agx's and all that good stuff.


----------

